# [Openssh] Non genera le chiavi [risolto]

## quantumwire

Appena installata una nuova gentoo box e aggiunto sshd in fase di boot... cio che accade e' che durante la fase di boot il pc si arresta al punto di generazione delle chiavi e non va piu' avanti.

Qui sotto riporto l'rc di sshd ed il relativo punto di arresto:

```
[matteo@stekkino TRAJECTORY]$ cat /etc/init.d/sshd 

#!/sbin/runscript

# Copyright 1999-2004 Gentoo Foundation

# Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License v2

# $Header: /var/cvsroot/gentoo-x86/net-misc/openssh/files/sshd.rc6,v 1.16 2005/08/21 19:09:30 v

apier Exp $

depend() {

        use logger dns

        need net

}

checkconfig() {

        if [ ! -d /var/empty ] ; then

                mkdir -p /var/empty || return 1

        fi

        if [ ! -e /etc/ssh/sshd_config ] ; then

                eerror "You need an /etc/ssh/sshd_config file to run sshd"

                eerror "There is a sample file in  /usr/share/doc/openssh"

                return 1

        fi

        gen_keys || return 1

        /usr/sbin/sshd -t || return 1

}

gen_keys() {

        if [ ! -e /etc/ssh/ssh_host_key ] ; then

                einfo "Generating Hostkey..."  <---------------------------------------------------------------------------

                /usr/bin/ssh-keygen -t rsa1 -b 1024 -f /etc/ssh/ssh_host_key -N '' || return 1

        fi

        if [ ! -e /etc/ssh/ssh_host_dsa_key ] ; then

                einfo "Generating DSA-Hostkey..."

                /usr/bin/ssh-keygen -d -f /etc/ssh/ssh_host_dsa_key -N '' || return 1

        fi

        if [ ! -e /etc/ssh/ssh_host_rsa_key ] ; then

                einfo "Generating RSA-Hostkey..."

                /usr/bin/ssh-keygen -t rsa -f /etc/ssh/ssh_host_rsa_key -N '' || return 1

        fi

        return 0

}

start() {

        checkconfig || return 1

        ebegin "Starting sshd"

        /usr/sbin/sshd

        eend $?

}

stop() {

        ebegin "Stopping sshd"

        start-stop-daemon --stop --quiet --pidfile /var/run/sshd.pid

        eend $?

}

```

... questa proprio non me la spiego.Last edited by quantumwire on Wed Nov 23, 2005 6:56 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Kernel78

Hai provato a generare le chiavi a manina ?

----------

## gutter

Sei sicuro di non aver compilato con CFLAGS troppo "spinte" ?

----------

## quantumwire

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

> Hai provato a generare le chiavi a manina ?

 

Beh... piu' a manina di quell'rc non saprei??? Non fa di certo cose turche... comunque ho provato e non funziona.

----------

## quantumwire

 *gutter wrote:*   

> Sei sicuro di non aver compilato con CFLAGS troppo "spinte" ?

 

CFLAG="-O2 -mcpu=amd-k3 -fomit-frame-pointer -funroll-al-loops -pipe"

... spinte???Last edited by quantumwire on Mon Oct 17, 2005 9:12 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## makoomba

dando manualmente il comando cosa esce ?

fai un strace e vedi dove si blocca.

----------

## quantumwire

 *makoomba wrote:*   

> dando manualmente il comando cosa esce ?
> 
> fai un strace e vedi dove si blocca.

 

Allora... non posso fare cat & paste perche' non posso connettermi sul pc in questione via ssh il quale non ha X:

```
time([1129533778])

getpid()            =12342

getpid()            =12342

time([1129533778])

getpid()            =12342

getpid()            =12342

time([1129533778])

getpid()            =12342

getpid()            =12342

time([1129533778])

getpid()            =12342

getpid()            =12342

time([1129533778])

getpid()            =12342

getpid()            =12342

```

...... ripetuto all'infinito con la sola differenza che il tempo in time([xxxxxx]) aumenta.

----------

## makoomba

posta il blocco prima del loop, magari installa temporaneamente un server telnet per fare le prove.

suppongo tu abbia già provato a riemergere openssl/openssh

----------

## quantumwire

 *makoomba wrote:*   

> posta il blocco prima del loop, magari installa temporaneamente un server telnet per fare le prove.
> 
> suppongo tu abbia già provato a riemergere openssl/openssh

 

```
execve("/usr/bin/ssh-keygen", ["/usr/bin/ssh-keygen", "-t", "rsa1", "-b", "1024", "-f", "./pippo", "-N", ""], [/* 29 vars */]) = 0

uname({sys="Linux", node="sigaro", ...}) = 0

brk(0)                                  = 0x805f000

access("/etc/ld.so.preload", R_OK)      = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/etc/ld.so.cache", O_RDONLY)      = 3

fstat64(3, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0644, st_size=20648, ...}) = 0

mmap2(NULL, 20648, PROT_READ, MAP_PRIVATE, 3, 0) = 0xb7f8e000

close(3)                                = 0

open("/lib/libresolv.so.2", O_RDONLY)   = 3

read(3, "\177ELF\1\1\1\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\3\0\3\0\1\0\0\0@&\0\000"..., 512) = 512

fstat64(3, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0755, st_size=60472, ...}) = 0

mmap2(NULL, 71956, PROT_READ|PROT_EXEC, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0) = 0xb7f7c000

mmap2(0xb7f8a000, 8192, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0xd) = 0xb7f8a000

mmap2(0xb7f8c000, 6420, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_ANONYMOUS, -1, 0) = 0xb7f8c000

close(3)                                = 0

open("/usr/lib/libcrypto.so.0.9.7", O_RDONLY) = 3

read(3, "\177ELF\1\1\1\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\3\0\3\0\1\0\0\0@\305\2"..., 512) = 512

fstat64(3, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0555, st_size=1110424, ...}) = 0

mmap2(NULL, 4096, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_ANONYMOUS, -1, 0) = 0xb7f7b000

mmap2(NULL, 1097496, PROT_READ|PROT_EXEC, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0) = 0xb7e6f000

mmap2(0xb7f66000, 73728, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0xf7) = 0xb7f66000

mmap2(0xb7f78000, 12056, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_ANONYMOUS, -1, 0) = 0xb7f78000

close(3)                                = 0

open("/lib/libutil.so.1", O_RDONLY)     = 3

read(3, "\177ELF\1\1\1\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\3\0\3\0\1\0\0\0`\f\0\000"..., 512) = 512

fstat64(3, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0755, st_size=10268, ...}) = 0

mmap2(NULL, 12424, PROT_READ|PROT_EXEC, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0) = 0xb7e6b000

mmap2(0xb7e6d000, 8192, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0x1) = 0xb7e6d000

close(3)                                = 0

open("/lib/libz.so.1", O_RDONLY)        = 3

read(3, "\177ELF\1\1\1\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\3\0\3\0\1\0\0\0`\22\0\000"..., 512) = 512

fstat64(3, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0755, st_size=90120, ...}) = 0

mmap2(NULL, 92084, PROT_READ|PROT_EXEC, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0) = 0xb7e54000

mmap2(0xb7e6a000, 4096, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0x15) = 0xb7e6a000

close(3)                                = 0

open("/lib/libnsl.so.1", O_RDONLY)      = 3

read(3, "\177ELF\1\1\1\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\3\0\3\0\1\0\0\0@5\0\000"..., 512) = 512

fstat64(3, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0755, st_size=71080, ...}) = 0

mmap2(NULL, 79872, PROT_READ|PROT_EXEC, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0) = 0xb7e40000

mprotect(0xb7e4f000, 18432, PROT_NONE)  = 0

mmap2(0xb7e50000, 8192, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0xf) = 0xb7e50000

mmap2(0xb7e52000, 6144, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_ANONYMOUS, -1, 0) = 0xb7e52000

close(3)                                = 0

open("/lib/libcrypt.so.1", O_RDONLY)    = 3

read(3, "\177ELF\1\1\1\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\3\0\3\0\1\0\0\0\200\10"..., 512) = 512

fstat64(3, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0755, st_size=18328, ...}) = 0

mmap2(NULL, 180540, PROT_READ|PROT_EXEC, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0) = 0xb7e13000

mmap2(0xb7e17000, 8192, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0x3) = 0xb7e17000

mmap2(0xb7e19000, 155964, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_ANONYMOUS, -1, 0) = 0xb7e19000

close(3)                                = 0

open("/lib/libc.so.6", O_RDONLY)        = 3

read(3, "\177ELF\1\1\1\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\3\0\3\0\1\0\0\0\340U\1"..., 512) = 512

fstat64(3, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0755, st_size=1142592, ...}) = 0

mmap2(NULL, 1088820, PROT_READ|PROT_EXEC, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0) = 0xb7d09000

mprotect(0xb7e0c000, 27956, PROT_NONE)  = 0

mmap2(0xb7e0d000, 16384, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0x103) = 0xb7e0d000

mmap2(0xb7e11000, 7476, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_ANONYMOUS, -1, 0) = 0xb7e11000

close(3)                                = 0

open("/lib/libdl.so.2", O_RDONLY)       = 3

read(3, "\177ELF\1\1\1\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\3\0\3\0\1\0\0\0\340\v\0"..., 512) = 512

fstat64(3, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0755, st_size=10440, ...}) = 0

mmap2(NULL, 4096, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_ANONYMOUS, -1, 0) = 0xb7d08000

mmap2(NULL, 12392, PROT_READ|PROT_EXEC, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0) = 0xb7d04000

mmap2(0xb7d06000, 8192, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0x1) = 0xb7d06000

close(3)                                = 0

mprotect(0xb7e0d000, 4096, PROT_READ)   = 0

mprotect(0xb7fa6000, 4096, PROT_READ)   = 0

munmap(0xb7f8e000, 20648)               = 0

open("/dev/urandom", O_RDONLY)          = 3

read(3, "\37\10\fd", 4)                 = 4

close(3)                                = 0

brk(0)                                  = 0x805f000

brk(0x8080000)                          = 0x8080000

getpid()                                = 12385

getpid()                                = 12385

open("/dev/urandom", O_RDONLY|O_NONBLOCK|O_NOCTTY) = 3

select(4, [3], NULL, NULL, {0, 10000})  = 1 (in [3], left {0, 10000})

read(3, "M\251\34\350\352\16\10\232,+0\356\2\300\200\211!e\33\267"..., 32) = 32

close(3)                                = 0

getpid()                                = 12385

getpid()                                = 12385

getuid32()                              = 0

getpid()                                = 12385

time(NULL)                              = 1129535640

getpid()                                = 12385

getuid32()                              = 0

socket(PF_FILE, SOCK_STREAM, 0)         = 3

fcntl64(3, F_GETFL)                     = 0x2 (flags O_RDWR)

fcntl64(3, F_SETFL, O_RDWR|O_NONBLOCK)  = 0

connect(3, {sa_family=AF_FILE, path="/var/run/nscd/socket"}, 110) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

close(3)                                = 0

socket(PF_FILE, SOCK_STREAM, 0)         = 3

fcntl64(3, F_GETFL)                     = 0x2 (flags O_RDWR)

fcntl64(3, F_SETFL, O_RDWR|O_NONBLOCK)  = 0

connect(3, {sa_family=AF_FILE, path="/var/run/nscd/socket"}, 110) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

close(3)                                = 0

open("/etc/nsswitch.conf", O_RDONLY)    = 3

fstat64(3, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0644, st_size=503, ...}) = 0

mmap2(NULL, 4096, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_ANONYMOUS, -1, 0) = 0xb7f93000

read(3, "# /etc/nsswitch.conf:\n# $Header:"..., 4096) = 503

read(3, "", 4096)                       = 0

close(3)                                = 0

munmap(0xb7f93000, 4096)                = 0

open("/etc/ld.so.cache", O_RDONLY)      = 3

fstat64(3, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0644, st_size=20648, ...}) = 0

mmap2(NULL, 20648, PROT_READ, MAP_PRIVATE, 3, 0) = 0xb7f8e000

close(3)                                = 0

open("/lib/libnss_compat.so.2", O_RDONLY) = 3

read(3, "\177ELF\1\1\1\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\3\0\3\0\1\0\0\0\300\20"..., 512) = 512

fstat64(3, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0755, st_size=26832, ...}) = 0

mmap2(NULL, 29296, PROT_READ|PROT_EXEC, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0) = 0xb7cfc000

mmap2(0xb7d02000, 8192, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0x5) = 0xb7d02000

close(3)                                = 0

munmap(0xb7f8e000, 20648)               = 0

open("/etc/ld.so.cache", O_RDONLY)      = 3

fstat64(3, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0644, st_size=20648, ...}) = 0

mmap2(NULL, 20648, PROT_READ, MAP_PRIVATE, 3, 0) = 0xb7f8e000

close(3)                                = 0

open("/lib/libnss_nis.so.2", O_RDONLY)  = 3

read(3, "\177ELF\1\1\1\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\3\0\3\0\1\0\0\0\200\34"..., 512) = 512

fstat64(3, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0755, st_size=35408, ...}) = 0

mmap2(NULL, 37416, PROT_READ|PROT_EXEC, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0) = 0xb7cf2000

mmap2(0xb7cfa000, 8192, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0x7) = 0xb7cfa000

close(3)                                = 0

open("/lib/libnss_files.so.2", O_RDONLY) = 3

read(3, "\177ELF\1\1\1\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\3\0\3\0\1\0\0\0\200\33"..., 512) = 512

fstat64(3, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0755, st_size=35240, ...}) = 0

mmap2(NULL, 37516, PROT_READ|PROT_EXEC, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0) = 0xb7ce8000

mmap2(0xb7cf0000, 8192, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0x7) = 0xb7cf0000

close(3)                                = 0

munmap(0xb7f8e000, 20648)               = 0

open("/etc/passwd", O_RDONLY)           = 3

fcntl64(3, F_GETFD)                     = 0

fcntl64(3, F_SETFD, FD_CLOEXEC)         = 0

_llseek(3, 0, [0], SEEK_CUR)            = 0

fstat64(3, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0644, st_size=1732, ...}) = 0

mmap2(NULL, 1732, PROT_READ, MAP_SHARED, 3, 0) = 0xb7f93000

_llseek(3, 1732, [1732], SEEK_SET)      = 0

munmap(0xb7f93000, 1732)                = 0

close(3)                                = 0

uname({sys="Linux", node="sigaro", ...}) = 0

getpid()                                = 12385

getpid()                                = 12385

getpid()                                = 12385

getpid()                                = 12385

getpid()                                = 12385

getpid()                                = 12385

getpid()                                = 12385

getpid()                                = 12385

getpid()                                = 12385

getpid()                                = 12385

getpid()                                = 12385

getpid()                                = 12385

getpid()                                = 12385

getpid()                                = 12385

getpid()                                = 12385

getpid()                                = 12385

getpid()                                = 12385

getpid()                                = 12385

getpid()                                = 12385

getpid()                                = 12385

getpid()                                = 12385

getpid()                                = 12385

getpid()                                = 12385

getpid()                                = 12385

getpid()                                = 12385

getpid()                                = 12385

getpid()                                = 12385

getpid()                                = 12385

getpid()                                = 12385

getpid()                                = 12385

getpid()                                = 12385

getpid()                                = 12385

getpid()                                = 12385

getpid()                                = 12385

getpid()                                = 12385

getpid()                                = 12385

getpid()                                = 12385

getpid()                                = 12385

getpid()                                = 12385

getpid()                                = 12385

getpid()                                = 12385

getpid()                                = 12385

getpid()                                = 12385

getpid()                                = 12385

getpid()                                = 12385

getpid()                                = 12385

getpid()                                = 12385

getpid()                                = 12385

getpid()                                = 12385

getpid()                                = 12385

getpid()                                = 12385

getpid()                                = 12385

getpid()                                = 12385

getpid()                                = 12385

fstat64(1, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0644, st_size=11520, ...}) = 0

mmap2(NULL, 4096, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_ANONYMOUS, -1, 0) = 0xb7f93000

time([1129535640])                      = 1129535640

getpid()                                = 12385

getpid()                                = 12385

time([1129535640])                      = 1129535640

getpid()                                = 12385

getpid()                                = 12385

time([1129535640])                      = 1129535640

getpid()                                = 12385

getpid()                                = 12385

time([1129535640])                      = 1129535640

getpid()                                = 12385

getpid()                                = 12385

time([1129535640])                      = 1129535640

getpid()                                = 12385

getpid()                                = 12385

time([1129535640])                      = 1129535640

getpid()                                = 12385

getpid()                                = 12385

time([1129535640])                      = 1129535640

getpid()                                = 12385

getpid()                                = 12385

time([1129535640])                      = 1129535640

getpid()                                = 12385

getpid()                                = 12385

time([1129535640])                      = 1129535640

getpid()                                = 12385

getpid()                                = 12385

time([1129535640])                      = 1129535640

getpid()                                = 12385

getpid()                                = 12385

time([1129535640])                      = 1129535640

getpid()                                = 12385

getpid()                                = 12385

time([1129535640])                      = 1129535640

getpid()                                = 12385

getpid()                                = 12385

time([1129535640])                      = 1129535640

getpid()                                = 12385

getpid()                                = 12385

time([1129535640])                      = 1129535640

getpid()                                = 12385

getpid()                                = 12385

```

----------

## makoomba

ls -la  /dev/tty* ?

----------

## quantumwire

 *makoomba wrote:*   

> ls -la  /dev/tty* ?

 

```
crw-rw-rw-  1 root tty  5,   0 Oct 13 23:25 /dev/tty

crw-rw----  1 root tty  4,   0 Oct 13 23:25 /dev/tty0

crw-------  1 root tty  4,   1 Oct 17 10:22 /dev/tty1

crw-rw----  1 root tty  4,  10 Oct 17 09:16 /dev/tty10

etc etc etc....

```

Last edited by quantumwire on Wed Oct 19, 2005 2:42 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## makoomba

bah, non vedo niente di anomalo .... salvo che il tuo strace è molto diverso dal mio.

----------

## quantumwire

 *makoomba wrote:*   

> bah, non vedo niente di anomalo .... salvo che il tuo strace è molto diverso dal mio.

 

Di anomalo c'e' che non esce mai da quel "ciclo" e mi inchioda la cpu al 99.9%... cosi se lo rimetto tra i sevizi di boot non mi loggo nemmeno.

----------

## makoomba

 *quantumwire wrote:*   

> Di anomalo c'e' che non esce mai da quel "ciclo" e mi inchioda la cpu al 99.9%... cosi se lo rimetto tra i sevizi di boot non mi loggo nemmeno.

 

mi riferivo a /dev/tty: nel mio strace accede a quel device, nel tuo no

----------

## quantumwire

 *makoomba wrote:*   

>  *quantumwire wrote:*   Di anomalo c'e' che non esce mai da quel "ciclo" e mi inchioda la cpu al 99.9%... cosi se lo rimetto tra i sevizi di boot non mi loggo nemmeno. 
> 
> mi riferivo a /dev/tty: nel mio strace accede a quel device, nel tuo no

 

ma ci accede prima o dopo il punto critico???

Anche tu infatti dovresti avere quel getpid da qualche parte... o per lo meno riesci a riconoscere che cosa fa il tuo ssh-keygen dopo il punto nel quale il mio si impalla?

----------

## makoomba

avevo fatto solo un grep degli open, ti posto direttamente il mio.

ps

magari edita l'output di ls che tanto non serve, la pagina sta diventando chilometrica

```

execve("/usr/bin/ssh-keygen", ["/usr/bin/ssh-keygen", "-t", "rsa1", "-b", "1024", "-f", "rsa_test"], [/* 32 vars */]) = 0

uname({sys="Linux", node="mail", ...})  = 0

brk(0)                                  = 0x1189767c

access("/etc/ld.so.preload", R_OK)      = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/etc/ld.so.cache", O_RDONLY)      = 3

fstat64(3, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0644, st_size=21928, ...}) = 0

mmap2(NULL, 21928, PROT_READ, MAP_PRIVATE, 3, 0) = 0x50b59000

close(3)                                = 0

open("/lib/libresolv.so.2", O_RDONLY)   = 3

read(3, "\177ELF\1\1\1\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\3\0\3\0\1\0\0\0\200&\0"..., 512) = 512

fstat64(3, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0755, st_size=68556, ...}) = 0

mmap2(NULL, 79892, PROT_READ|PROT_EXEC, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0) = 0x274b9000

mmap2(0x274c9000, 8192, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0xf) = 0x274c9000

mmap2(0x274cb000, 6164, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_ANONYMOUS, -1, 0) = 0x274cb000

close(3)                                = 0

open("/usr/lib/libcrypto.so.0.9.7", O_RDONLY) = 3

read(3, "\177ELF\1\1\1\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\3\0\3\0\1\0\0\0\320\305"..., 512) = 512

fstat64(3, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0555, st_size=1308132, ...}) = 0

mmap2(NULL, 1295320, PROT_READ|PROT_EXEC, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0) = 0x274cd000

mprotect(0x275f3000, 91096, PROT_NONE)  = 0

mmap2(0x275f4000, 73728, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0x126) = 0x275f4000

mmap2(0x27606000, 13272, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_ANONYMOUS, -1, 0) = 0x27606000

close(3)                                = 0

open("/lib/libutil.so.1", O_RDONLY)     = 3

read(3, "\177ELF\1\1\1\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\3\0\3\0\1\0\0\0\360\f\0"..., 512) = 512

fstat64(3, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0755, st_size=10196, ...}) = 0

mmap2(NULL, 4096, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_ANONYMOUS, -1, 0) = 0x50b58000

mmap2(NULL, 12300, PROT_READ|PROT_EXEC, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0) = 0x2760a000

mmap2(0x2760c000, 8192, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0x1) = 0x2760c000

close(3)                                = 0

open("/lib/libz.so.1", O_RDONLY)        = 3

read(3, "\177ELF\1\1\1\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\3\0\3\0\1\0\0\0\20c\266"..., 512) = 512

fstat64(3, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0755, st_size=82000, ...}) = 0

mmap2(NULL, 81992, PROT_READ|PROT_EXEC, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0) = 0x2760e000

mmap2(0x27621000, 8192, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0x12) = 0x27621000

close(3)                                = 0

open("/lib/libnsl.so.1", O_RDONLY)      = 3

read(3, "\177ELF\1\1\1\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\3\0\3\0\1\0\0\0\3205\277"..., 512) = 512

fstat64(3, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0755, st_size=80800, ...}) = 0

mmap2(NULL, 87680, PROT_READ|PROT_EXEC, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0) = 0x27623000

mmap2(0x27635000, 8192, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0x11) = 0x27635000

mmap2(0x27637000, 5760, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_ANONYMOUS, -1, 0) = 0x27637000

close(3)                                = 0

open("/lib/libcrypt.so.1", O_RDONLY)    = 3

read(3, "\177ELF\1\1\1\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\3\0\3\0\1\0\0\0\20\351"..., 512) = 512

fstat64(3, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0755, st_size=23988, ...}) = 0

mmap2(NULL, 184604, PROT_READ|PROT_EXEC, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0) = 0x27639000

mmap2(0x2763e000, 8192, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0x4) = 0x2763e000

mmap2(0x27640000, 155932, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_ANONYMOUS, -1, 0) = 0x27640000

close(3)                                = 0

open("/lib/tls/libc.so.6", O_RDONLY)    = 3

read(3, "\177ELF\1\1\1\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\3\0\3\0\1\0\0\0\340A\237"..., 512) = 512

fstat64(3, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0755, st_size=1244768, ...}) = 0

mmap2(NULL, 1178684, PROT_READ|PROT_EXEC, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0) = 0x27667000

mprotect(0x27780000, 27708, PROT_NONE)  = 0

mmap2(0x27781000, 16384, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0x119) = 0x27781000

mmap2(0x27785000, 7228, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_ANONYMOUS, -1, 0) = 0x27785000

close(3)                                = 0

open("/lib/libdl.so.2", O_RDONLY)       = 3

read(3, "\177ELF\1\1\1\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\3\0\3\0\1\0\0\0\340\213"..., 512) = 512

fstat64(3, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0755, st_size=12040, ...}) = 0

mmap2(NULL, 12332, PROT_READ|PROT_EXEC, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0) = 0x27787000

mmap2(0x27789000, 8192, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0x1) = 0x27789000

close(3)                                = 0

mmap2(NULL, 4096, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_ANONYMOUS, -1, 0) = 0x50b57000

mmap2(NULL, 4096, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_ANONYMOUS, -1, 0) = 0x50b56000

mprotect(0x27781000, 4096, PROT_READ)   = 0

mprotect(0x275f4000, 16384, PROT_READ)  = 0

mprotect(0x274b7000, 4096, PROT_READ)   = 0

set_thread_area({entry_number:-1 -> 6, base_addr:0x50b566c0, limit:1048575, seg_32bit:1, contents:0, read_exec_only:0, limit_in_pages:1, seg_not_present:0, useable:1}) = 0

munmap(0x50b59000, 21928)               = 0

open("/dev/urandom", O_RDONLY)          = 3

read(3, "\200-\31\301", 4)              = 4

close(3)                                = 0

brk(0)                                  = 0x1189767c

brk(0x118b867c)                         = 0x118b867c

brk(0x118b9000)                         = 0x118b9000

getpid()                                = 5433

open("/dev/urandom", O_RDONLY|O_NONBLOCK|O_NOCTTY) = 3

select(4, [3], NULL, NULL, {0, 10000})  = 1 (in [3], left {0, 10000})

read(3, "\261\4y\200r\35)\257b\253\334S\253\346\17\310\264\266\321"..., 32) = 32

close(3)                                = 0

getuid32()                              = 0

time(NULL)                              = 1129543441

getuid32()                              = 0

socket(PF_FILE, SOCK_STREAM, 0)         = 3

fcntl64(3, F_GETFL)                     = 0x2 (flags O_RDWR)

fcntl64(3, F_SETFL, O_RDWR|O_NONBLOCK)  = 0

connect(3, {sa_family=AF_FILE, path="/var/run/nscd/socket"}, 110) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

close(3)                                = 0

socket(PF_FILE, SOCK_STREAM, 0)         = 3

fcntl64(3, F_GETFL)                     = 0x2 (flags O_RDWR)

fcntl64(3, F_SETFL, O_RDWR|O_NONBLOCK)  = 0

connect(3, {sa_family=AF_FILE, path="/var/run/nscd/socket"}, 110) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

close(3)                                = 0

open("/etc/nsswitch.conf", O_RDONLY)    = 3

fstat64(3, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0644, st_size=503, ...}) = 0

mmap2(NULL, 4096, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_ANONYMOUS, -1, 0) = 0x50b5e000

read(3, "# /etc/nsswitch.conf:\n# $Header:"..., 4096) = 503

read(3, "", 4096)                       = 0

close(3)                                = 0

munmap(0x50b5e000, 4096)                = 0

open("/etc/ld.so.cache", O_RDONLY)      = 3

fstat64(3, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0644, st_size=21928, ...}) = 0

mmap2(NULL, 21928, PROT_READ, MAP_PRIVATE, 3, 0) = 0x50b59000

close(3)                                = 0

open("/lib/libnss_compat.so.2", O_RDONLY) = 3

read(3, "\177ELF\1\1\1\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\3\0\3\0\1\0\0\0@\21\0\000"..., 512) = 512

fstat64(3, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0755, st_size=30800, ...}) = 0

mmap2(NULL, 33232, PROT_READ|PROT_EXEC, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0) = 0x2778b000

mmap2(0x27792000, 8192, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0x6) = 0x27792000

close(3)                                = 0

munmap(0x50b59000, 21928)               = 0

open("/etc/ld.so.cache", O_RDONLY)      = 3

fstat64(3, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0644, st_size=21928, ...}) = 0

mmap2(NULL, 21928, PROT_READ, MAP_PRIVATE, 3, 0) = 0x50b59000

close(3)                                = 0

open("/lib/libnss_nis.so.2", O_RDONLY)  = 3

read(3, "\177ELF\1\1\1\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\3\0\3\0\1\0\0\0\360\34"..., 512) = 512

fstat64(3, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0755, st_size=39436, ...}) = 0

mmap2(NULL, 41320, PROT_READ|PROT_EXEC, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0) = 0x27794000

mmap2(0x2779d000, 8192, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0x8) = 0x2779d000

close(3)                                = 0

open("/lib/libnss_files.so.2", O_RDONLY) = 3

read(3, "\177ELF\1\1\1\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\3\0\3\0\1\0\0\0\360\33"..., 512) = 512

fstat64(3, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0755, st_size=39276, ...}) = 0

mmap2(NULL, 41448, PROT_READ|PROT_EXEC, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0) = 0x2779f000

mprotect(0x277a7000, 8680, PROT_NONE)   = 0

mmap2(0x277a8000, 8192, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0x8) = 0x277a8000

close(3)                                = 0

munmap(0x50b59000, 21928)               = 0

open("/etc/passwd", O_RDONLY)           = 3

fcntl64(3, F_GETFD)                     = 0

fcntl64(3, F_SETFD, FD_CLOEXEC)         = 0

_llseek(3, 0, [0], SEEK_CUR)            = 0

fstat64(3, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0644, st_size=2483, ...}) = 0

mmap2(NULL, 2483, PROT_READ, MAP_SHARED, 3, 0) = 0x50b5e000

_llseek(3, 2483, [2483], SEEK_SET)      = 0

munmap(0x50b5e000, 2483)                = 0

close(3)                                = 0

uname({sys="Linux", node="mail", ...})  = 0

fstat64(1, {st_mode=S_IFCHR|0620, st_rdev=makedev(136, 0), ...}) = 0

mmap2(NULL, 4096, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_ANONYMOUS, -1, 0) = 0x50b5e000

write(1, "Generating public/private rsa1 k"..., 41) = 41

time([1129543441])                      = 1129543441

... qui si ripete ..

time([1129543441])                      = 1129543441

stat64("rsa_test", 0x59960900)          = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

ioctl(0, SNDCTL_TMR_TIMEBASE or TCGETS, {B38400 opost isig icanon echo ...}) = 0

open("/dev/tty", O_RDWR|O_LARGEFILE)    = 3

rt_sigaction(SIGALRM, {0x11885d90, [], SA_RESTORER, 0x2768fb28}, {SIG_DFL}, 8) = 0

rt_sigaction(SIGHUP, {0x11885d90, [], SA_RESTORER, 0x2768fb28}, {SIG_DFL}, 8) = 0

rt_sigaction(SIGINT, {0x11885d90, [], SA_RESTORER, 0x2768fb28}, {SIG_DFL}, 8) = 0

rt_sigaction(SIGPIPE, {0x11885d90, [], SA_RESTORER, 0x2768fb28}, {SIG_DFL}, 8) = 0

rt_sigaction(SIGQUIT, {0x11885d90, [], SA_RESTORER, 0x2768fb28}, {SIG_DFL}, 8) = 0

rt_sigaction(SIGTERM, {0x11885d90, [], SA_RESTORER, 0x2768fb28}, {SIG_DFL}, 8) = 0

rt_sigaction(SIGTSTP, {0x11885d90, [], SA_RESTORER, 0x2768fb28}, {SIG_DFL}, 8) = 0

rt_sigaction(SIGTTIN, {0x11885d90, [], SA_RESTORER, 0x2768fb28}, {SIG_DFL}, 8) = 0

rt_sigaction(SIGTTOU, {0x11885d90, [], SA_RESTORER, 0x2768fb28}, {SIG_DFL}, 8) = 0

ioctl(3, SNDCTL_TMR_TIMEBASE or TCGETS, {B38400 opost isig icanon echo ...}) = 0

ioctl(3, SNDCTL_TMR_CONTINUE or TCSETSF, {B38400 opost isig icanon -echo ...}) = 0

write(3, "Enter passphrase (empty for no p"..., 44) = 44

read(3, "\n", 1)                        = 1

write(3, "\n", 1)                       = 1

ioctl(3, SNDCTL_TMR_CONTINUE or TCSETSF, {B38400 opost isig icanon echo ...}) = 0

rt_sigaction(SIGALRM, {SIG_DFL}, NULL, 8) = 0

rt_sigaction(SIGHUP, {SIG_DFL}, NULL, 8) = 0

rt_sigaction(SIGINT, {SIG_DFL}, NULL, 8) = 0

rt_sigaction(SIGQUIT, {SIG_DFL}, NULL, 8) = 0

rt_sigaction(SIGPIPE, {SIG_DFL}, NULL, 8) = 0

rt_sigaction(SIGTERM, {SIG_DFL}, NULL, 8) = 0

rt_sigaction(SIGTSTP, {SIG_DFL}, NULL, 8) = 0

rt_sigaction(SIGTTIN, {SIG_DFL}, NULL, 8) = 0

close(3)                                = 0

ioctl(0, SNDCTL_TMR_TIMEBASE or TCGETS, {B38400 opost isig icanon echo ...}) = 0

open("/dev/tty", O_RDWR|O_LARGEFILE)    = 3

rt_sigaction(SIGALRM, {0x11885d90, [], SA_RESTORER, 0x2768fb28}, {SIG_DFL}, 8) = 0

rt_sigaction(SIGHUP, {0x11885d90, [], SA_RESTORER, 0x2768fb28}, {SIG_DFL}, 8) = 0

rt_sigaction(SIGINT, {0x11885d90, [], SA_RESTORER, 0x2768fb28}, {SIG_DFL}, 8) = 0

rt_sigaction(SIGPIPE, {0x11885d90, [], SA_RESTORER, 0x2768fb28}, {SIG_DFL}, 8) = 0

rt_sigaction(SIGQUIT, {0x11885d90, [], SA_RESTORER, 0x2768fb28}, {SIG_DFL}, 8) = 0

rt_sigaction(SIGTERM, {0x11885d90, [], SA_RESTORER, 0x2768fb28}, {SIG_DFL}, 8) = 0

rt_sigaction(SIGTSTP, {0x11885d90, [], SA_RESTORER, 0x2768fb28}, {SIG_DFL}, 8) = 0

rt_sigaction(SIGTTIN, {0x11885d90, [], SA_RESTORER, 0x2768fb28}, {SIG_DFL}, 8) = 0

rt_sigaction(SIGTTOU, {0x11885d90, [], SA_RESTORER, 0x2768fb28}, {0x11885d90, [], SA_RESTORER, 0x2768fb28}, 8) = 0

ioctl(3, SNDCTL_TMR_TIMEBASE or TCGETS, {B38400 opost isig icanon echo ...}) = 0

ioctl(3, SNDCTL_TMR_CONTINUE or TCSETSF, {B38400 opost isig icanon -echo ...}) = 0

write(3, "Enter same passphrase again: ", 29) = 29

read(3, "\n", 1)                        = 1

write(3, "\n", 1)                       = 1

ioctl(3, SNDCTL_TMR_CONTINUE or TCSETSF, {B38400 opost isig icanon echo ...}) = 0

rt_sigaction(SIGALRM, {SIG_DFL}, NULL, 8) = 0

rt_sigaction(SIGHUP, {SIG_DFL}, NULL, 8) = 0

rt_sigaction(SIGINT, {SIG_DFL}, NULL, 8) = 0

rt_sigaction(SIGQUIT, {SIG_DFL}, NULL, 8) = 0

rt_sigaction(SIGPIPE, {SIG_DFL}, NULL, 8) = 0

rt_sigaction(SIGTERM, {SIG_DFL}, NULL, 8) = 0

rt_sigaction(SIGTSTP, {SIG_DFL}, NULL, 8) = 0

rt_sigaction(SIGTTIN, {SIG_DFL}, NULL, 8) = 0

close(3)                                = 0

open("rsa_test", O_WRONLY|O_CREAT|O_TRUNC|O_LARGEFILE, 0600) = 3

write(3, "SSH PRIVATE KEY FILE FORMAT 1.1\n"..., 524) = 524

close(3)                                = 0

write(1, "Your identification has been sav"..., 48) = 48

open("rsa_test.pub", O_WRONLY|O_CREAT|O_TRUNC|O_LARGEFILE, 0644) = 3

fcntl64(3, F_GETFL)                     = 0x8001 (flags O_WRONLY|O_LARGEFILE)

fstat64(3, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0644, st_size=0, ...}) = 0

mmap2(NULL, 4096, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_ANONYMOUS, -1, 0) = 0x50b5d000

_llseek(3, 0, [0], SEEK_CUR)            = 0

write(3, "1024 35 156605430463124713245584"..., 328) = 328

close(3)                                = 0

munmap(0x50b5d000, 4096)                = 0

write(1, "Your public key has been saved i"..., 48) = 48

write(1, "The key fingerprint is:\n", 24) = 24

write(1, "99:63:63:6c:c5:c4:25:fd:fb:3d:9e"..., 58) = 58

munmap(0x50b5e000, 4096)                = 0

exit_group(0)                           = ?

```

----------

## quantumwire

 *makoomba wrote:*   

> avevo fatto solo un grep degli open, ti posto direttamente il mio.

 

Il mio si inchioda quando fa l'uname...

/EDIT 1

Non so se conta ma non ho settato nel file /etc/hosts il mio ip ed il relativo nome del mio pc...

ho solo editato i file /etc/conf.d/domainname e /etc/conf.d/hostname in fase di installazione.

/EDIT 2

Il problema permane comunque.

/EDIT3

Su google ho trovato dei post sparsi qua e la che riportano il mio stesso identico problema...

ma nessuno di loro ha risolto la questione.

/EDIT4

Any idea???

----------

## gutter

Penso che non cambi molto   :Confused:   ma prova a compilare con:

```
CFLAGS="-O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"
```

in caso negativo posta un bug report su bugs.gentoo.org.

----------

## Flonaldo

Forse dirò una emerita cazzata ma hai provato a muovere il mouse quando deve creare le chiavi?

----------

## quantumwire

 *Flonaldo wrote:*   

> Forse dirò una emerita cazzata ma hai provato a muovere il mouse quando deve creare le chiavi?

 

Si... e parecchio anche!

----------

## quantumwire

 *gutter wrote:*   

> Penso che non cambi molto    ma prova a compilare con:
> 
> ```
> CFLAGS="-O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"
> ```
> ...

 

Nulla da fare... le ho provate quasi tutte "riemergiamenti" compresi.

La faccenda e' comunque pesante perche' mi devo connettere al pc solo via ssh praticamente... infatti sto ricompilando tutta la gentoo da zero (stage-1) ma con una differenza stavolta; ho deciso di non utilizzare distcc... cosa che invece avevo fatto prima.

----------

## .:deadhead:.

compilarlo su un'altra macchina csettando l'arch a 686 e poi uploadare il tar.gz con il precompilato sul server?

----------

## makoomba

dando un 

```
dd if=/dev/urandom count=100| bzip2 > test.bz2 ; ls -l test.bz2
```

che dimensione ha il file ?

----------

## Flonaldo

 *quantumwire wrote:*   

>  *Flonaldo wrote:*   Forse dirò una emerita cazzata ma hai provato a muovere il mouse quando deve creare le chiavi? 
> 
> Si... e parecchio anche!

 

non crederlo! aveva un suo fondo di verità! infatti mi confondevo con un altra cosa; generatore di chiavi private tramite il movimento del mouse!

Ovviamente non centra nulla con quello che devi fare e per questo avevo detto che sarebbe potuta essere una cazzata...

Pardon! Mea culpa

----------

## quantumwire

 *makoomba wrote:*   

> dando un 
> 
> ```
> dd if=/dev/urandom count=100| bzip2 > test.bz2 ; ls -l test.bz2
> ```
> ...

 

Allora... ho reinstallato tutto dallo stage-1 ed il problema persiste ancora!

A questo punto ho la sensazione che il problema sia nel kernel in termini di flag non/erroneamente settate... di che moduli/opzioni del kernel ha bisogno ssh-keygen per funzionare???

/EDIT

fatto come mi hai detto ed ottengo:

```
100+0 records in

100+0 records out

-rw-r--r--  1 root root 51763 Oct 19 14:35 test.bz2
```

----------

## quantumwire

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> compilarlo su un'altra macchina csettando l'arch a 686 e poi uploadare il tar.gz con il precompilato sul server?

 

Non ho capito...

----------

## makoomba

anch'io credo si tratti del kernel, infatti pensavo a /dev/urandom ma funge...

a questo punto, prova genkernel e vedi se con un kernel generico va.

----------

## quantumwire

 *makoomba wrote:*   

> anch'io credo si tratti del kernel, infatti pensavo a /dev/urandom ma funge...
> 
> a questo punto, prova genkernel e vedi se con un kernel generico va.

 

Incasinarmi con genkernel proprio non me la sento... penso il problema sia solo nella conf del kernel, devo aver dimenticato qualche modulo.. tu sai quali sono le flag che contano ai fini di ssh-keygen?

----------

## makoomba

con 

```
ldd `which /usr/bin/ssh-keygen` | cut -d' ' -f3 | xargs strings | grep "/dev" | sort -u
```

mi viene fuori

```
/dev/console

/dev/egd-pool

/dev/null

/dev/ptmx

/dev/pts

/dev/pts/

/dev/random

/dev/srandom

/dev/tty

/dev/ubskey

/dev/urandom

```

l'unica a cui pensavo era /dev/urandom, ma funge ...

al limite CONFIG_RTC, ma sto alla frutta...

----------

## quantumwire

 *makoomba wrote:*   

> ...l'unica a cui pensavo era /dev/urandom, ma funge ...
> 
> al limite CONFIG_RTC, ma sto alla frutta...

 

Ho i tuoi stessi device... e l'RTC e' abilitato con emulazione perche' la mia motherboard e' un po' vecchiotta... ma ancora non funziona ssh-keygen.

----------

## makoomba

bah, non so cos'altro consigliarti.

io farei un check dell'hardware (ram/procio) e poi passerei a genkernel.

se con genkernel funzionasse, scremerei il superfluo

ps.

ma la macchina è la stessa del simpatico scherzetto di gcc-compact ?

----------

## quantumwire

 *makoomba wrote:*   

> ps.
> 
> ma la macchina è la stessa del simpatico scherzetto di gcc-compact ?

 

No no pe fortuna, una concentrazione di sfighe cosi su una macchina sola sarebbe stato un po troppo.

Relativamente all'ebuild del gcc-compat direi che e' molto pericoloso senza nessun warning.

----------

## .:deadhead:.

le crypto api del kernel possono esser collegate alla cosa?

Inoltre con che use installi openssh?

----------

## quantumwire

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> le crypto api del kernel possono esser collegate alla cosa?
> 
> Inoltre con che use installi openssh?

 

Crypto api??? Quale modulo???

Le USE abilitate da me per openssh sono: ipv6, pam e tcpd

----------

## quantumwire

Oi ragazzi... non ne sono ancora uscito!!!

HELP HELP!

----------

## makoomba

se parti con il livecd, sshd funziona ?

----------

## quantumwire

 *makoomba wrote:*   

> se parti con il livecd, sshd funziona ?

 

Cero che funziona!

Ma come dico nel post... ho la sensazione che il problema sia legato a qualche parametro/modulo mancante nel kernel.

Chiaramente posso postare il mio /usr/src/linux/.config...

----------

## makoomba

ok, magari ti faccio un diff con il mio

leva i commenti, tipo

```
gzcat /proc/config.gz  | grep -viP '^[#|\s]'
```

così è più compatto

----------

## quantumwire

 *makoomba wrote:*   

> ok, magari ti faccio un diff con il mio
> 
> leva i commenti, tipo
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Partiamo con il .config:

```
CONFIG_X86=y

CONFIG_MMU=y

CONFIG_UID16=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_ISA_DMA=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_IOMAP=y

CONFIG_EXPERIMENTAL=y

CONFIG_CLEAN_COMPILE=y

CONFIG_BROKEN_ON_SMP=y

CONFIG_LOCK_KERNEL=y

CONFIG_INIT_ENV_ARG_LIMIT=32

CONFIG_LOCALVERSION=""

CONFIG_SWAP=y

CONFIG_SYSVIPC=y

CONFIG_POSIX_MQUEUE=y

CONFIG_BSD_PROCESS_ACCT=y

CONFIG_SYSCTL=y

CONFIG_HOTPLUG=y

CONFIG_KOBJECT_UEVENT=y

CONFIG_IKCONFIG=y

CONFIG_IKCONFIG_PROC=y

CONFIG_KALLSYMS=y

CONFIG_PRINTK=y

CONFIG_BUG=y

CONFIG_BASE_FULL=y

CONFIG_FUTEX=y

CONFIG_EPOLL=y

CONFIG_SHMEM=y

CONFIG_CC_ALIGN_FUNCTIONS=0

CONFIG_CC_ALIGN_LABELS=0

CONFIG_CC_ALIGN_LOOPS=0

CONFIG_CC_ALIGN_JUMPS=0

CONFIG_BASE_SMALL=0

CONFIG_MODULES=y

CONFIG_MODULE_UNLOAD=y

CONFIG_OBSOLETE_MODPARM=y

CONFIG_KMOD=y

CONFIG_X86_PC=y

CONFIG_MK6=y

CONFIG_X86_CMPXCHG=y

CONFIG_X86_XADD=y

CONFIG_X86_L1_CACHE_SHIFT=5

CONFIG_RWSEM_XCHGADD_ALGORITHM=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CALIBRATE_DELAY=y

CONFIG_X86_WP_WORKS_OK=y

CONFIG_X86_INVLPG=y

CONFIG_X86_BSWAP=y

CONFIG_X86_POPAD_OK=y

CONFIG_X86_ALIGNMENT_16=y

CONFIG_X86_USE_PPRO_CHECKSUM=y

CONFIG_PREEMPT=y

CONFIG_PREEMPT_BKL=y

CONFIG_X86_TSC=y

CONFIG_MICROCODE=m

CONFIG_X86_MSR=m

CONFIG_X86_CPUID=m

CONFIG_NOHIGHMEM=y

CONFIG_MTRR=y

CONFIG_HAVE_DEC_LOCK=y

CONFIG_SECCOMP=y

CONFIG_PM=y

CONFIG_SOFTWARE_SUSPEND=y

CONFIG_PM_STD_PARTITION="/dev/hda3"

CONFIG_APM=m

CONFIG_APM_DO_ENABLE=y

CONFIG_APM_CPU_IDLE=y

CONFIG_APM_ALLOW_INTS=y

CONFIG_PCI=y

CONFIG_PCI_GOANY=y

CONFIG_PCI_BIOS=y

CONFIG_PCI_DIRECT=y

CONFIG_PCI_LEGACY_PROC=y

CONFIG_PCI_NAMES=y

CONFIG_ISA_DMA_API=y

CONFIG_ISA=y

CONFIG_BINFMT_ELF=y

CONFIG_BINFMT_AOUT=y

CONFIG_BINFMT_MISC=y

CONFIG_STANDALONE=y

CONFIG_PREVENT_FIRMWARE_BUILD=y

CONFIG_FW_LOADER=m

CONFIG_PARPORT=m

CONFIG_PARPORT_PC=m

CONFIG_PARPORT_PC_FIFO=y

CONFIG_PNP=y

CONFIG_ISAPNP=y

CONFIG_PNPBIOS=y

CONFIG_PNPBIOS_PROC_FS=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_FD=m

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_LOOP=m

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_NBD=m

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM=m

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM_COUNT=16

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM_SIZE=4096

CONFIG_INITRAMFS_SOURCE=""

CONFIG_LBD=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_NOOP=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_AS=m

CONFIG_IOSCHED_DEADLINE=m

CONFIG_IOSCHED_CFQ=m

CONFIG_IDE=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDE=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDISK=y

CONFIG_IDEDISK_MULTI_MODE=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDECD=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEPCI=y

CONFIG_IDEPCI_SHARE_IRQ=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA_PCI=y

CONFIG_IDEDMA_PCI_AUTO=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PIIX=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA=y

CONFIG_IDEDMA_AUTO=y

CONFIG_SCSI=y

CONFIG_SCSI_PROC_FS=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SD=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR=y

CONFIG_CHR_DEV_SG=m

CONFIG_SCSI_SPI_ATTRS=y

CONFIG_SCSI_AIC7XXX=y

CONFIG_AIC7XXX_CMDS_PER_DEVICE=32

CONFIG_AIC7XXX_RESET_DELAY_MS=15000

CONFIG_AIC7XXX_DEBUG_ENABLE=y

CONFIG_AIC7XXX_DEBUG_MASK=0

CONFIG_AIC7XXX_REG_PRETTY_PRINT=y

CONFIG_SCSI_QLA2XXX=y

CONFIG_MD=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_DM=m

CONFIG_DM_CRYPT=m

CONFIG_DM_MIRROR=m

CONFIG_DM_ZERO=m

CONFIG_IEEE1394=m

CONFIG_IEEE1394_EXTRA_CONFIG_ROMS=y

CONFIG_IEEE1394_CONFIG_ROM_IP1394=y

CONFIG_IEEE1394_OHCI1394=m

CONFIG_IEEE1394_SBP2=m

CONFIG_IEEE1394_ETH1394=m

CONFIG_IEEE1394_RAWIO=m

CONFIG_NET=y

CONFIG_PACKET=m

CONFIG_PACKET_MMAP=y

CONFIG_UNIX=y

CONFIG_INET=y

CONFIG_IP_ADVANCED_ROUTER=y

CONFIG_IP_ROUTE_VERBOSE=y

CONFIG_IP_TCPDIAG=m

CONFIG_IP_TCPDIAG_IPV6=y

CONFIG_IPV6=m

CONFIG_INET6_AH=m

CONFIG_INET6_ESP=m

CONFIG_INET6_IPCOMP=m

CONFIG_INET6_TUNNEL=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_CONNTRACK=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_CONNTRACK_MARK=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_CT_PROTO_SCTP=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_FTP=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_IRC=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TFTP=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_IPTABLES=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_LIMIT=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_IPRANGE=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_MAC=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_PKTTYPE=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_MARK=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_MULTIPORT=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_TOS=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_RECENT=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_ECN=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_DSCP=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_AH_ESP=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_LENGTH=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_TTL=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_TCPMSS=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_HELPER=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_STATE=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_CONNTRACK=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_OWNER=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_ADDRTYPE=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_REALM=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_SCTP=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_COMMENT=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_HASHLIMIT=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_FILTER=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_REJECT=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_LOG=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_ULOG=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_TCPMSS=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_NAT=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_NAT_NEEDED=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_MASQUERADE=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_REDIRECT=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_NETMAP=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_SAME=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_NAT_SNMP_BASIC=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_NAT_IRC=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_NAT_FTP=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_NAT_TFTP=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MANGLE=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_TOS=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_ECN=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_DSCP=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_MARK=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_CLASSIFY=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_RAW=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_NOTRACK=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_ARPTABLES=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_ARPFILTER=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_ARP_MANGLE=m

CONFIG_XFRM=y

CONFIG_NET_CLS_ROUTE=y

CONFIG_IRDA=m

CONFIG_IRLAN=m

CONFIG_IRNET=m

CONFIG_IRCOMM=m

CONFIG_IRDA_ULTRA=y

CONFIG_IRDA_CACHE_LAST_LSAP=y

CONFIG_IRDA_FAST_RR=y

CONFIG_IRDA_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_IRTTY_SIR=m

CONFIG_IRPORT_SIR=m

CONFIG_NETDEVICES=y

CONFIG_DUMMY=m

CONFIG_NET_ETHERNET=y

CONFIG_MII=m

CONFIG_NET_PCI=y

CONFIG_8139TOO=m

CONFIG_PPP=m

CONFIG_PPP_ASYNC=m

CONFIG_PPP_SYNC_TTY=m

CONFIG_INPUT=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_PSAUX=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_X=1024

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_Y=768

CONFIG_INPUT_KEYBOARD=y

CONFIG_KEYBOARD_ATKBD=y

CONFIG_SERIO=y

CONFIG_SERIO_I8042=y

CONFIG_SERIO_LIBPS2=y

CONFIG_VT=y

CONFIG_VT_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_HW_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250=m

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_NR_UARTS=4

CONFIG_SERIAL_CORE=m

CONFIG_UNIX98_PTYS=y

CONFIG_LEGACY_PTYS=y

CONFIG_LEGACY_PTY_COUNT=256

CONFIG_PRINTER=m

CONFIG_RTC=m

CONFIG_GEN_RTC=m

CONFIG_GEN_RTC_X=y

CONFIG_I2C=m

CONFIG_I2C_CHARDEV=m

CONFIG_I2C_ALGOBIT=m

CONFIG_I2C_PIIX4=m

CONFIG_I2C_ISA=m

CONFIG_FB=y

CONFIG_FB_CFB_FILLRECT=y

CONFIG_FB_CFB_COPYAREA=y

CONFIG_FB_CFB_IMAGEBLIT=y

CONFIG_FB_SOFT_CURSOR=y

CONFIG_FB_MODE_HELPERS=y

CONFIG_FB_VESA=y

CONFIG_FB_VESA_TNG=y

CONFIG_FB_VESA_DEFAULT_MODE="640x480@60"

CONFIG_VIDEO_SELECT=y

CONFIG_VGA_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_DUMMY_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_FONT_8x8=y

CONFIG_FONT_8x16=y

CONFIG_LOGO=y

CONFIG_LOGO_LINUX_CLUT224=y

CONFIG_FB_SPLASH=y

CONFIG_SPEAKUP_DEFAULT="none"

CONFIG_SOUND=m

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_OHCI=y

CONFIG_USB=m

CONFIG_USB_DEVICEFS=y

CONFIG_USB_UHCI_HCD=m

CONFIG_USB_PRINTER=m

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE=m

CONFIG_USB_HID=m

CONFIG_USB_HIDINPUT=y

CONFIG_USB_HIDDEV=y

CONFIG_USB_KBD=m

CONFIG_USB_MOUSE=m

CONFIG_EXT2_FS=m

CONFIG_EXT3_FS=y

CONFIG_JBD=y

CONFIG_REISERFS_FS=m

CONFIG_REISERFS_PROC_INFO=y

CONFIG_JFS_FS=m

CONFIG_JFS_STATISTICS=y

CONFIG_FS_POSIX_ACL=y

CONFIG_XFS_FS=m

CONFIG_XFS_EXPORT=y

CONFIG_XFS_QUOTA=y

CONFIG_ROMFS_FS=m

CONFIG_INOTIFY=y

CONFIG_QUOTA=y

CONFIG_QFMT_V2=m

CONFIG_QUOTACTL=y

CONFIG_DNOTIFY=y

CONFIG_AUTOFS4_FS=m

CONFIG_ISO9660_FS=m

CONFIG_JOLIET=y

CONFIG_ZISOFS=y

CONFIG_ZISOFS_FS=m

CONFIG_UDF_FS=m

CONFIG_UDF_NLS=y

CONFIG_FAT_FS=m

CONFIG_MSDOS_FS=m

CONFIG_VFAT_FS=m

CONFIG_FAT_DEFAULT_CODEPAGE=437

CONFIG_FAT_DEFAULT_IOCHARSET="iso8859-1"

CONFIG_NTFS_FS=m

CONFIG_PROC_FS=y

CONFIG_PROC_KCORE=y

CONFIG_SYSFS=y

CONFIG_TMPFS=y

CONFIG_RAMFS=y

CONFIG_NFS_FS=m

CONFIG_NFS_V3=y

CONFIG_NFS_V4=y

CONFIG_NFSD=m

CONFIG_NFSD_V3=y

CONFIG_NFSD_V4=y

CONFIG_NFSD_TCP=y

CONFIG_LOCKD=m

CONFIG_LOCKD_V4=y

CONFIG_EXPORTFS=m

CONFIG_SUNRPC=m

CONFIG_SUNRPC_GSS=m

CONFIG_RPCSEC_GSS_KRB5=m

CONFIG_SMB_FS=m

CONFIG_SMB_NLS_DEFAULT=y

CONFIG_SMB_NLS_REMOTE="cp437"

CONFIG_CIFS=m

CONFIG_CODA_FS=m

CONFIG_MSDOS_PARTITION=y

CONFIG_NLS=m

CONFIG_NLS_DEFAULT="iso8859-1"

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_437=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_850=m

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_1=m

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_2=m

CONFIG_NLS_UTF8=m

CONFIG_PROFILING=y

CONFIG_OPROFILE=y

CONFIG_LOG_BUF_SHIFT=14

CONFIG_DEBUG_BUGVERBOSE=y

CONFIG_EARLY_PRINTK=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_HMAC=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_MD5=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_SHA1=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_DES=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_DEFLATE=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_CRC32C=m

CONFIG_CRC_CCITT=m

CONFIG_CRC32=y

CONFIG_LIBCRC32C=m

CONFIG_ZLIB_INFLATE=m

CONFIG_ZLIB_DEFLATE=m

CONFIG_GENERIC_HARDIRQS=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_IRQ_PROBE=y

CONFIG_X86_BIOS_REBOOT=y

CONFIG_PC=y
```

e poi mi da pure questo errore se cerco di copiare un file usando scp sul pc che non genera le chiavi:

```
RSA_public_decrypt failed: error:0407006A:rsa routines:RSA_padding_check_PKCS1_type_1:block type is not 01

key_verify failed for server_host_key

lost connection

```

----------

## makoomba

ok, ho fatto il diff ma sono + di 700 linee, se lo posto esplode il forum.

se mandi mail in PM, te lo invio.

----------

## quantumwire

 *makoomba wrote:*   

> ok, ho fatto il diff ma sono + di 700 linee, se lo posto esplode il forum.
> 
> se mandi mail in PM, te lo invio.

 

Nulla da fare... ho inserito i moduli mancanti... ho ricompilato il kernel... ho persino provato a compilare diverse versioni del kernel... ma ssh-keygen non ne vuole piu' saperne!!!

Ripeto: la macchina sulla quale sto avendo questo problema e' un pc su che non l'veva mai avuto prima... gentoo c'era anche prima solo che dopo la reinstallazione completa di gentoo... addio ssh-keygen.

Ora mi vien da pensare a problemi hardware... ma quali???

L'unico "hardware modificato" appena prima la reinstallzione di gentoo consta in:

- rimozione di una scheda USB-Firewire (PCI) della adaptec

- sostituzione della scheda video da nvidia a matrox

- installazione di una ulteriore scheda di rete (PCI) relateck

Ma puo' questo compromettere in tronco il funzionamento di ssh-key-gen???

Sto alla frutta... consigli prego... consigli.

----------

## randomaze

 *quantumwire wrote:*   

>  *makoomba wrote:*   ok, ho fatto il diff ma sono + di 700 linee, se lo posto esplode il forum.
> 
> se mandi mail in PM, te lo invio. 
> 
> Nulla da fare... ho inserito i moduli mancanti... ho ricompilato il kernel... ho persino provato a compilare diverse versioni del kernel... ma ssh-keygen non ne vuole piu' saperne!!!

 

Hai provato ad aggiungere al tuo kernel o hai anche provato a usare direttamente il .config di makoomba?

 *Quote:*   

> Ora mi vien da pensare a problemi hardware... ma quali???

 

Tutto può essere ma mi viene difficile pensare a problemi hw in questo caso, più probabile che sia il solito, infimo e minuscolo errore che non riusciamo a "mettere a fuoco".

----------

## makoomba

considerato che da livecd funonzia, l'hardware è ok.

hai provato con genkernel ?

----------

## quantumwire

 *makoomba wrote:*   

> considerato che da livecd funonzia, l'hardware è ok.
> 
> hai provato con genkernel ?

 

Ok ci provo e ti faccio sapere.

----------

## quantumwire

 *makoomba wrote:*   

> considerato che da livecd funonzia, l'hardware è ok.
> 
> hai provato con genkernel ?

 

Nulla da fare... anche con genkernel il problema rimane.

Oiiii raga... non so piu' che fare... HELP HELP!!!!

----------

## makoomba

genera le chiavi da livecd e copiale nel chroot.

----------

## quantumwire

 *makoomba wrote:*   

> genera le chiavi da livecd e copiale nel chroot.

 

Ok lo posso fare ma comunque credo non potro' generare altre chiavi in ogni modo.

PS: Non sono l'unico: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-223687-highlight-.html

----------

## makoomba

so che non è una soluzione ma almeno puoi utilizzare il servizio.

magari il problema verrà risolto al prossimo aggiornamento.

sinceramente, non saprei cos'altro consigliarti....

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *quantumwire wrote:*   

> Ok lo posso fare ma comunque credo non potro' generare altre chiavi in ogni modo.

 

le chiavi di macchina le generi una volta nell'arco della vita della tua macchina. non è che devi rigenerarle ogni volta.

piuttosto... riavvia con liveCD e genera le chiavi con quello (non con il tuo sistema in chroot). in questo modo, avendo escluso completamente il tuo kernel e il tuo sistema, puoi stabilire se il problema è nel tuo sistema (ciò che hai installato) o nella tua macchina.

se così va, inizia a rivedere il tuo sistema: copia il .config del kernel liveCD nel tuo sistema e usa quello per compilarti un kernel che sia della stessa versione di quello sul liveCD (senza cambiare di una virgola il .config). se così funziona è colpa del tuo kernel. se così non funziona non è colpa del kernel, ma del sistema. in questo caso inizia a rivedere le USEflag del tuo sistema, o meglio ancora... segale via tutte e tieniti quelle standard, poi resettale solo una alla volta

----------

## makoomba

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

> le chiavi di macchina le generi una volta nell'arco della vita della tua macchina. non è che devi rigenerarle ogni volta.

 

sperando che il problema non sia riconducibile ad openssl.

@quantum

prova ad emerge pure-ftpd abilitando il supporto ad ssl.

edit.

l'ebuild di pure-ftpd non genera automaticamente il certificato....

senza emergere nulla, dai direttamente

```
openssl req -x509 -nodes -newkey rsa:1024 -keyout /dev/null -out /dev/null
```

vedi se si blocca

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *makoomba wrote:*   

> sperando che il problema non sia riconducibile ad openssl

 

Ã¨ proprio per quello che gli ho suggerito quel procedimento macchinoso... impiegherÃ  una vita, ma almeno sarÃ  stabilire esattamente qual'Ã¨ la fonte del problema

----------

## quantumwire

 *makoomba wrote:*   

> sperando che il problema non sia riconducibile ad openssl.

 

Ho generato le chiavi con lo stesso pc usando il livecd e le ho successivamente copiate in /etc/ssh/... hey, nulla dafare ancora!

sshd ora parte tranquillamente ma dall'esterno non riesco ancora a loggarmi sul mio pc... e viceversa ovvero dal mio pc non posso fare nessun ssh verso l'esterno. L'errore riportato dice che la decriptazione e' fallita... ssh printa fuori pure il nome della funzione che "sclera".

Per la terza volta sto reinstallando tutto ma stavolta non usero' le mie USE... ma solo quelle di default.... oi raga, speriamo di vederne la fine perche' come dice Guccini: "All 'nin poss pe!"

----------

## quantumwire

Allora, come avevo detto ho ricompilato tutto dallo stage-1 (anche se l'hanno "quasi" abolito) con le use di default. Bene, il risultato e' stato che non funzionava neppure con quelle... si, non funzionava... avete capito bene... perche' ora, dopo un emerge -e system seguito da un emerge -e world ed avendo cambiato le mie CFLAGS da CFLAGS="-O2 -march=pentium3 -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe -funroll-all-loops" a CFLAGS="-O3 -march=pentium3 -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe" (prima del primo emerge) tutto funziona.

Ora non chiedetemi perche'... perche' non lo so.

----------

